# 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Engines Use Eco-friendly Cartridge Oil Filter



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Why every single vehicle ever made doesn't have the oil filter in the upright position is beyond me. I hated some of my cars when I changed my own oil because of the mess I made no matter how careful I was or how many holes I punched in the filter beforehand.


----------



## motorhedfred (Nov 13, 2010)

Great for the environment, probably the right thing to do but....no way to use a filter magnet on it. I prefer using them whenever possible _especially_ on new engines. It's the ferrous (magnetic) particles that cause the worst engine wear.

MHF


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

im still no ready for my first oil change. im thinking about doing it at 1500 miles. but i think this will make it alot easier


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

When it comes time to remove the oil filter cap ( cover ) does anybody know what size oil filter wrench. I here it`s a special 32mm ecotec wrench.

Maybe ChevyMgr can help.


----------



## wolfc70 (Dec 30, 2010)

cruzers said:


> When it comes time to remove the oil filter cap ( cover ) does anybody know what size oil filter wrench. I here it`s a special 32mm ecotec wrench.
> 
> Maybe ChevyMgr can help.


On my 2.2 ecotec, I just use a large adjustable wrench. You do not have to get the cap very tight, as the o-ring seals very well. I go maybe 1/8 turn past hand tight. The OP pic above is the 2.2-2.4 version and is a cinch to change. I do not recall how the 1.8-1.4 are set up.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

cruzers said:


> When it comes time to remove the oil filter cap ( cover ) does anybody know what size oil filter wrench. I here it`s a special 32mm ecotec wrench.
> 
> Maybe ChevyMgr can help.


On my daughters Cobalt and Saturn I would use a 1.25 shallow 1/2 drive socket with extension


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

motorhedfred said:


> Great for the environment, probably the right thing to do but....no way to use a filter magnet on it. I prefer using them whenever possible _especially_ on new engines. It's the ferrous (magnetic) particles that cause the worst engine wear.
> 
> MHF


On my new cars i'd change the oil at 500,1500 and 3K to make sure all the crud is out of the engine, also at the 3K mark I made the switch to synthetic with 5K oil changes from then on


----------



## johnclave123 (Jan 3, 2011)

i change my cars oil by every 1000 miles


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the oil drain plug easily accessable on the 1.4L? Anything in the way of the oil draining?


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

motorhedfred said:


> Great for the environment, probably the right thing to do but....no way to use a filter magnet on it. I prefer using them whenever possible _especially_ on new engines. It's the ferrous (magnetic) particles that cause the worst engine wear.
> 
> MHF


Hey I've been looking for a magnetic oil drain plug for this car and haven't found one. Have you, or do you know if maybe there is a magnet on the inside bottom of the oil pan?
P.s. Can anyone tell this first timer to forums how to post a new thread. I know there is supposed to be a + new thread click link somewhere but still haven't seen it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Speedy - PM sent on starting new threads.


----------



## Earle (Sep 24, 2014)

a lot of manufactures don't put the filter in the upright postion so they don't need to add a anti drain back valve just added cost is all


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Earle said:


> a lot of manufactures don't put the filter in the upright postion so they don't need to add a anti drain back valve just added cost is all


........ahhhhhhh.


obermd said:


> Speedy - PM sent on starting new threads.


----------

